# Blush for my tan (NC42-45) Asian complexion?



## Kelly (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a blush that is both matte/not too shimmery and shows up on my skintone. Most blushes are either too light or too pinky so I'm thinking something very pigmented and maybe in the peach/coral color range. 

I have MAC's Peachtwist but it's too shimmery, same with NARS Lovejoy. Any recommendations? Thanks girls!


----------



## User67 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am also an NC 42 & right now two of my favorite blushes are Fleur Power a vibrant but neutral pink & Coppertone a great all around neutral. They are both matte so you don't have to worry about them being too shimmery.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 24, 2006)

^^ i say "Fleur  Power" Also


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

I third, Fleur Power


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 24, 2006)

any recommendations on a blush for someone with NC35 skincolor?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm an NC42 w/ an asian complexion as well. Fleur Power is nice and I wear that once in a while. But my absolute fave would be Peaches. I wear that nearly everyday and have already hit the pan on it. Its the perfect peachy/coral color. It ads just a flush of color and goes w/ ANY look I do. And yes, its matte... so no shimmer to worry about. Hope that helps!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jul 29, 2006)

I like Peaches =]

applied lightly it looks great on us NC42's!


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 30, 2007)

hey should try a pinch o' peach! it's a peachy color..and I love it..works well with my NC40 skin and i'm asian..i hate the pink look


----------



## juicyaddict (May 30, 2007)

fab blush from barbie


----------



## me_jelly (May 30, 2007)

I highly recommend melba (for both you and noahlowryfan above) - I'm NC 35 and it's a lot more pigmented than most peachy blushes (including peaches, another one of my favs) - I use it with a lighter hand with the 187 and it gives me a great peachy (with a hint of pink) glow without the shimmer (as it is matte).

If you are looking for something more pinky-coral instead of peachy-coral, try fleur power - it'll deinitely show up on you as well and it's beautiful


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 16, 2007)

MAC Blush- Pinch Me


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_any recommendations on a blush for someone with NC35 skincolor?_

 
Peachykeen <3


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 17, 2007)

I second Peaches.  Its one of my staples along with Gingerly.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 17, 2007)

I love Fleur Power and Pinch Me. When I want a natural flush/no shimmer I grab these.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 17, 2007)

my friend who is your shade wears Sunbasque every day! I'm not sure if it'd be too shimmery, though.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 17, 2007)

NARS Mounia (warm burgundy), Luster (golden coral/rose) Sertao (broze/gold), Oasis (warm rose gold with wine undertones) Torrid,Outlaw.  NARS blushes are a sanctuary for gold/olive skin!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.narscosmetics.com/acb/sto...ategory_7.aspx


Swatchsite. It's pretty accurate.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 18, 2007)

i second gingerly.

sunbasque might be too shimmery (im not into shimmer either), but i found if i pat it on with my 129 and then buff it in and slowly layer it on it decreases the shimmer.


----------



## clamster (Nov 18, 2007)

I am an NC40 there are some listed here:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74363

Sunbasque seems to be popular!!!! It might be a little on the shimmery side though.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm NC30/35, I like MAC Prism + Harmony for contouring.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I love Fleur Power and Pinch Me. When I want a natural flush/no shimmer I grab these._

 
DITTO!!!! (I love this girl,lol)


----------

